# How much Would Shipping one horse from WA to TN cost.



## WildernessRider (Jun 21, 2012)

At some point in time, hopefully soon, I would love to be reunited with my mare, Whinny ( The lovely lady seen here ) whome I left in Washington State when I moved to Tennessee with my Significant other. 

I've been able to ride other horses, but none of them add up to that one mare. 

So, I'd like to ship her, from Toutle, Washington State, to Camden, Tennessee. 

Any ideas on how much that would cost?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

No but when I moved my horse from CO to MD it was around $900. Just to give you a rough estimate. I was quoted in the $1500s by other companies :/

Hope you get her back home!


----------

